# First attempt at rollin a Fattie!



## mnmulisha (Jan 21, 2012)

So here it is.  I've made three of them.  The first one is Spicy JD sausage.  Inside is pepperjack, jalepenos and garlic.  And then wrapped in bacon, of course!












And then, it was too wide to fit in my bacon weave, so I chopped off the end and threw it in the fry pan.







The next one is a breakfast fattie.  This one has egg, cheese, portabellos, onions, and hash browns.  It also is wrapped in bacon.







The third is a "pizza" version.  This one has mozzarella, pepperoni, yellow and orange peppers, and pizza sauce, and more mozzarella.  This one isn't wrapped in bacon, but should be very tasty!  I'm afraid it's going to leak all over the place because when I rolled it, I had to patch a few places that were stretched a little thin.  







I have the breakfast version and the hottie in the smoker right now.  IT is at 52.

A *HUGE *thanks to everyone who has posted on SMF.  I wouldn't have gotten this far without you!


----------



## smokedinstl (Jan 21, 2012)

all 3 look great !


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 21, 2012)

I will be waiting for these


----------



## mnmulisha (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks!  IT is at 145!  I'll post pics when they're done.


----------



## sprky (Jan 21, 2012)

the results


----------



## alblancher (Jan 21, 2012)

Judging from the amount of Japs on that fatty you like spicey food.  Look forward to the rest of the Qview.   Great Job


----------



## davidhef88 (Jan 21, 2012)

lookin good!


----------



## mnmulisha (Jan 21, 2012)

Smoke is rolling and the beers are flowing.  Getting close!


----------



## big dee (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## mnmulisha (Jan 21, 2012)

Almost a near catastrophic failure.  I just checked on the goods and the smoker temp was at 298!  I opened the door to check and my wood chips had started on fire.  I pulled them out as quick as I could.  I'm using a bread pan with holes in the bottom of it to hold the chips.  I then cover it with tin foil and poke holes in it.  Has anyone else had this problem?  Does anyone know what I can do to prevent that from happening in the future?  I have a 3/4" vent in the bottom with a ball valve and I decreased the air flow.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Jan 21, 2012)

I've had a very similar problem trying to smoke using a gas grill.  I wrapped pellets about as tight as I could get them in foil, then poked small holes in the foil.  My thinking was that wrapping it tight would deprive it of oxygen so it would just smoke and not burn.  Every one I ever tried turned into a fireball.  And you've probably got quite a bit more oxygen to your chips than I did to my pellets.

The only way I could keep it from spontaneous combustion was by moving the foil bundles far enough away from the heat source that they wouldn't get hot enough to fire up.


----------



## mnmulisha (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info ThsMormonSmokes!  I added another pan of wood chips and ran the IT up to 173.  I don't think the first go round of smoke penetrated much.  I took it out and it tastes GREAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!  I can't wait to do this again.  Enjoy the pics!


----------



## brentczech (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks pretty good to me.

I have never made these but its seems you could put anything you like in them.

Is wrapping in bacon a must?

Good Work!

BrentCzech


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice! Looks delicious, nice fattie.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## teeznuts (Jan 22, 2012)

Looking good! I actually put my bacon on the inside so I get a better smoke penetration but there's no wrong way to do a fatty.


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 22, 2012)

They all look good


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2012)

They all look great. I like the idea of sticking jalapeno slices on the outside, nice job!


----------



## harleygeiser (Jan 22, 2012)

I save all of my old tuna cans and lids and use them for smoke cans in my grill. Just fill them with soaked chips and put lid back on top. just right amount of smoke for grilling and easy to add more if needed, just pop in another can.


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 22, 2012)

Great job it looks amazing


----------



## joe h (Jan 23, 2012)

I think I just found what im cooking this weekend


----------



## aussiepete (Jan 24, 2012)

They look great!  Is the bacon weave necessary to help hold it all together?


----------



## frosty (Jan 24, 2012)

Great recovery, they look delicious.


----------



## hooligan8403 (Jan 24, 2012)

AussiePete said:


> They look great!  Is the bacon weave necessary to help hold it all together?


Depends on the fattie. How thick the outside meat is and what you stuff it with makes the decision on the bacon weave. If you wrap the fattie good enough and its closed on the sides then you should be fine.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 24, 2012)

Really nice job filling and rolling! They look quite tasty. Did you get the pizza one smoked? Curious to see how that one turned out.


----------



## papagrizz (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks great, now you have me drooling on my key board!


----------



## the butcher (Jan 26, 2012)

Doesn't putting the bacon on the inside make it come out soggy? Maybe its just me but I like my bacon when it comes out crispy by being wrapped on the outside. So many different ways to light the fire.


----------



## smokin-jim (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice Fatties. yum!


----------



## jno51 (Jan 29, 2012)

fatties are hard to beeeeeeet Looks good, keep up the good work and PICs


----------



## choctaw (Jan 30, 2012)

[h2]That looks amazing man!! I showed my wife your post, and she went straight and bought hamburger, cheese and mushrooms. We done a pork loin with deer sausage in the middle wrapped in bacon, i called it a catterpillar, the bacon wrapped in segments and the tooth picks poking out looked like legs, it was great. [/h2]


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 30, 2012)

Man them fattys look great.. nice job... Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## jason76 (Feb 2, 2012)

These are awsome. I have made them several times and my friends and family love em. The last one I made, was corned beef with cabbage, peppers and onions, With some provolone cheese.


----------

